# HDD's for home server with ZFS



## Lorem-Ipsum (Oct 6, 2012)

Last night I bought a HP Proliant Microserver as there was a Â£100 rebate.

I haven't looked into ZFS for a while but last time I did a lot of 4k sector drives didn't report correctly to the OS which made them useless for ZFS.

I'd like to get 3 3Tb drives preferably for raidz.

Any drive recommendations?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 6, 2012)

If you read all the threads in this forum containing the keyword raidz2, a number of them may mention the type of drive preferred as well as other pertinent information. (I know other forums do as well... so you can do a web search including the additional keyword "thread"). Maybe save time and costs doing it that way?


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Oct 6, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> If you read all the threads in this forum containing the keyword raidz2, a number of them may mention the type of drive preferred as well as other pertinent information. (I know other forums do as well... so you can do a web search including the additional keyword "thread"). Maybe save time and costs doing it that way?



Thanks. I was just interested if recommendations had changed recently, for instance with the release of new hardware/firmware for drives etc..


----------

